# How do I get my browser minimize/maximize boxes back?



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

This morning I turned on my PC, and after booting up, I noticed a major change in my Firefox and IE browsers. I didn't change any settings, but my browsers' windows are larger than before, so much so that the minimize/maximize boxes in the far upper right of the browser windows are missing. There's no way for me to hit the red "X" or to minimize a window. The area where they normally would be is all black, as if there's a small, black border at the top of the window.

BTW, when I searched about this, I went to try and reset my default theme in FF, especially; however, I was already using my default theme.

Edited to add: Now the URL window and everything along the top is gone. It's stuck in Full Screen mode for some odd reason, and I didn't even change anything. Argh!

Any idea what caused this and how to get them back?


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

On SeaMonkey, F-11 toggles full screen mode.

Are any of the icons or text on the desktop bigger? If so, your screen resolution may have changed somehow. On Win7, Right click on a blank area of the desktop, then select "Screen Resolution". I don't remember what it is in XP, but something similar.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

No, everything else is fine. It's my browsers that have changed for some unknown reason.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

F11 didn't work?


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

That got rid of the full screen mode (I had been hitting the wrong "F" key, apparently), but the minimize/maximize/red X buttons and the screen's title at the top are still missing.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

Is there any kind of Zoom or magnification in play? Maybe some setting in the monitor itself?

Is the screen filled out at the bottom? Try vertical and/or horizontal positioning in the monitor settings.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

All that checks out. None of that is set incorrectly.


----------

